
The Most Educated Countries in the World (Canada, Japan, Israel; US 6th) - kevinyen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/02/07/the-10-most-educated-countries-in-the-world.html
======
loorinm
So, the statistic is counting people who were educated elsewhere and then
moved to the US afterward. Essentially letting the US take credit for other
countries' educational programs.

I think if we just counted the average education level of people who grew up
in the US it would be much lower.

The US attracts educated people from all over the world, but it does not do
much to educate the majority of its own people.

------
drpgq
As a Canadian I think we are at a point where there's diminishing returns to
education now.

------
rland
Doesn't Canada only allow skilled immigrants to enter the country? I suspect
that is a significant factor.

~~~
kankroc
Canada's immigration system works with points and education is worth a lot.

While statcan doesn't provide information on tuition, the immigration data
shows that 66 000 or the 104 000 male immigrants were in the "economic"
category in 2015.

[http://www.cic.gc.ca/opendata-
donneesouvertes/data/IRCC_FFPR...](http://www.cic.gc.ca/opendata-
donneesouvertes/data/IRCC_FFPR_10_E.xls)

